# Will my Golden’s Hair ever be Pretty Again?!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Sorry about your girl's haircut, it will grow back but it's going to take time.


----------



## boxgolden1214 (Feb 26, 2021)

Will it ever be shiny again? I’m afraid to ever have it cut again


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I know this article may be too late, but for what it’s worth: Should I Shave My Dog In The Summer?

I would not let your dog be shaved down again. It’s going to take awhile for the coat to grow back, and yes, it may never grow back the same again. Or it might. Unfortunately, you won’t know until it’s fully regrown again, which could take a year or more. You’ll just need to be patient and see what you have at that point.


----------



## boxgolden1214 (Feb 26, 2021)

Is there a specific regimen she should be on or a brush I should be using? I want to be able to give her the best results possible if I can. She used to look like the photo in the snow and now the other picture is about 2 months after the disaster cut


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## boxgolden1214 (Feb 26, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Pretty girl!


Am I overreacting? Does it look like she will be fine?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

boxgolden1214 said:


> Am I overreacting? Does it look like she will be fine?


It will grow back, but it's going to take time. 

I know when you take your dog to a new/different groomer, it can be very upsetting when this happens and I completely understand why you're upset.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Lovely girl, although she looks a bit offended by her new haircut 
by next fall she will be as good as new !


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

boxgolden1214 said:


> Is there a specific regimen she should be on or a brush I should be using? I want to be able to give her the best results possible if I can. She used to look like the photo in the snow and now the other picture is about 2 months after the disaster cut
> View attachment 880939
> View attachment 880940


She's pretty. Sorry about the haircut.

Goldens are double coated and it serves a purpose -- laid out in the article posted above about shaving one -- there is no need to shave due to heat. I live in Columbia, South Carolina -- and it gets super hot here.

I use an undercoat rake, a slicker brush, and a wide tooth comb sometimes. Some blunt tip scissors come in handy for paw pad trimming. I do the whole shebang myself and here's a good article:
Grooming a Golden Retriever


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I had a golden/lab mix that didn't tolerate brushing well when I got her at a year old so I had a groomer buzz her down to a lab length coat. She also had a double coat. She got better with time with brushing but she just went every 3 months because it was a good way to get her bathed better than I do, her nails shorter than I got them etc. 
It wasn't until she got older that I noticed certain spots didn't grow in like the rest but she was getting shaved down every three months.
As she got arthritic, we decided to let her coat grow in the fall and winter to keep her old bones warm so she just went for baths, nails and massage. Sure enough she had a lush coat back by spring, even over the spots that seemed thin. 
Molly was groomed yesterday for her first time professionally. I laughed when I picked her up because I've never seen her so fluffy. However, I think they may have used a clipper on her feet, but the rest appears to be scissor work. Its hard to tell because I did her feet a few weeks ago and used clippers so they didn't really need done. 
I won't have Molly shaved, but I sure do miss the hairs being much smaller lol.


----------

